# Catching Pigeons



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any tips or advice for catching pigeons. I have never done it and was thinking about trying it this weekend in the Jamestown ND area. Also, if anyone around Jamestown has any pigeons that they would want to get rid of, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If they are in a building or under a bridge we used to use a long handled fishnet. They may still have young in the nest at this time as pigeons have a long breeding cycle. Some guys use a pigeon trap baited with grain. Google pigeon trap and you'll see lots of different styles. Good luck.


----------

